# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  مباشر من داخل النادي اخر اخبار  الجمعية العمومية

## امام اباتي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين 
ستنعقد اليوم الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ في تمام الساعة السابعة مساء 
ويسبقها خطاب الدورة والميزانية ومن ثم تبداء اجراءات التصويت

*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*انشاء الله سيتم نقل الجمعية العمومية بالصور للمنبر عبر اللجنة الاعلامية 
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*بالتوفيق ، انشاء الله تنعقد اليوم بنجاح و يكتمل النصاب .
*

----------


## رشيدي

*لكم منا عاطر التحايا
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*تواجد المرشيحن د سامرين وخالد الدالي ود هشام داخل حرم النادي
تواجد اعضاء المنبر بكثافه منذ الصباح
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*موفقين بأذن الله 
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*انشاء الله يكتمل النصاب القانونى---والبيجى  بخيت ومبروك
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*شباب المنتدي مع مرشح شباب من اجل المريخ د. هشام 





*

----------


## كسباوى

*باتوفيق للكل  وليس هناك خاسر الكل يخدم الزعيم من داخل المجلس أو خارجه 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لكل من يحظى بثقة الناخب المريخى الاصيل 
رغم ان امنيتى كانت تتمثل فى الاطاحة بكل رموز المجلس السابق وعلى راسهم السيد الرئيس
بس المعارضة طلعت جبانة وما قدرت ساى كدة ترشح ليها زول ضد الرئيس الطوالى 
إهى إهى إهى 

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*بالتوفيق لهشام وسامرين وعصام الحاج فقط
                        	*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*الزعيم عظمة وفي الخلفية حافظ النور 



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*المرشحة دكتورة سامرين 


*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*عضو المنبر مناوي يرتدي قبعة شباب من اجل المريخ 


*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*عبد العظيم حاج عمر و عبد العزيز 24 


*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*عزو و عظمة و المرشحة دكتورة سامرين 



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*الرائع امام اباتي مع المرشحة سامرين 



*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اللجنة الإعلامية
					

عبد العظيم حاج عمر و عبد العزيز 24 





عظمه فى الصوره دى بس البشير !!
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*مناوي و امام اباتي 


*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*خالد تاج السر


*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*المرشحة سامرين



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*عظمة 


*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*الصور تم التقاطها بواسطة الرائع امام اباتي و كل شباب المنبر ضمن اللجنة الاعلامية المكونة اليوم لتغطية الانتخابات
                        	*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*المرشح خالد تاج السر 


*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*الدكتورة سامرين و مناوي 


*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*امام اباتي الدكتورة سامرين 


*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*فعلا شباب من اجل المريخ 



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*امام اباتي 


*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*المرشحين دكتورة سامرين و الكابتن حاتم محمد احمد 



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*امام و حاتم و حافظ النور 


*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*عبد العظيم حاج حاج عمر و ايهاب محمد علي و امام اباتي 


*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*









*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الحضور كيف يا شباب
 النِصاب اكتمل انشاء الله
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*الان من داخل ارضية ملعب نادي المريخ تتواجد اللجنة الاعلامية و حضور حوالي 150 شخص لحضور الجمعية نتمنى ان يكتمل النصاب و تنعقد الجمعية العمومية اليوم و بعد قليل سنمدكم بالصور كونو معنا 
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*المفوضية تعمل بلاتبوب واحد و الصفوف تتكاثر لماذا هذا يا مفضوية ام ان هنالك اغرااض من هذا الامر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تم تقسيم الاعضاء حسب الحروف الابجدية فتفائلنا خير بتنظيم جميل لكن ان يكون العمل بلابتوب واحد فهذا عمق المشكلة و الحمد لله قام الشباب بتصوير لقطات من الزحام لتروا ماذا يحدث 

*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*ما زال الاعضاء يتوافدون الي ارض الملعب حيث ستجري الجمعية العمومية  و العدد مطمئن و الحمد لله ( بالرغم من انه لم يبلغ النصاب ) 
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*نتمنى من كل من يقوم بنقل حديثنا او الصور التي نرفعها ان يذكر المنبر من باب حفظ حقوق المنبر و حصرياته 
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*ما زال الاعضاء يتوافدون الي الرض الملعب و باذن الله تنعقد الجمعية العمومية 
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*متوكل احمد في احاسيس قبل الانتخابات و هو يجلس في مقاعد البدلاء الان يعطيك انطباع بانه المريخ عالم جميل و كل من يخدمه او سيخدمه يحمل هم الكيان 
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*الصور بحوزتنا الان لكن الرفع من مركز التحميل بطئ 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*العدد الان داخل الملعب 402 لاشخص و النصاب 700 لكن الاعداد بالخارج مطمئتة 

*

----------


## أحمد طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اللجنة الإعلامية
					

الصور بحوزتنا الان لكن الرفع من مركز التحميل بطئ 



اضبط مقاسات الكميرة
                        	*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد طه
					

اضبط مقاسات الكميرة




و الله يا احمد عملنا كل البنقدر عليه بس حناجل الصور القديمة و نصور صور جديدة و نرفعها ليكم
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*حضور انيق من رواد مريخاب اون لاين 



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*ابو جريشة يشكل حضور 



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ...
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*لقطة جانبية للحضور 



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*الحمد لله الحضور مطمئن الي الان 
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*



*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربنا يوفق الجميع لخدمة الزعيم
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*




*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*




*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*




*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*



*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكووووووووووووووور
            +
بالتوفيييييييق للجميع
                        	*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*





*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*




*

----------


## midris3

*ما تم النصاب
                        	*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

ما تم النصاب




من القال ليك ؟
                        	*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*




*

----------


## كباشي

*مبروك يا شباب المنبر اونلايناب
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*




*

----------


## midris3

*انا بسال ما تم النصاب قبيل قالو ماتمو ال 700 لسا
انا راجي النصاب دا الباقي هين بنسمع الخبر بكرا
                        	*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*



*

----------


## كسباوى

*على أيــــــــــــــــه ؟؟؟
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*




*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*




*

----------


## شرقاوي

*شنو يا شباب النصيب تم ولا نسع 
شنو الخبر
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*أخبار عن إكتمال النصاب 

ما مدى صحة الخبر ...؟؟
*

----------


## كسباوى

*أووووو بعديــــــــــــــــــــــن  تمــــــــت ولأ مـــــــــــا تمـــــــــــــــــــــت ؟؟؟
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*




*

----------


## midris3

*حيب الاخبار في الفيس سارق الفرح ومساعدوه انو  النصاب تم
                        	*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*العدد الي الان 730 و العدد الكلي للنصاب 758 
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

حيب الاخبار في الفيس سارق الفرح ومساعدوه انو  النصاب تم





الي الان لم يتم و نحن من دخل الملعب لكن شارف علي الاكتمال
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 29 (17 من الأعضاء و 12 زائر)
معتز المكى,امجد مريخ,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد جبريل,اسماعيل مخاوي,انا سوداني انا,midris3,Mudather taj elsir,شرقاوي,RED PLANET,salah atbra,Shadad,shdaad,عثمان خالد عثمان,كباشي,كدكول,كسباوى




ملف مرفق 144

*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*








*

----------


## midris3

*ربنا يسهلها ان شاء الله ويتم
                        	*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*تم النصاب علي مسؤلية منبر مريخاب اون لاين في خبر اكيد 
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*



*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*






*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*العدد الان 779 عضو خبر من مناوي
                        	*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*



*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اللجنة الإعلامية
					

تم النصاب علي مسؤلية منبر مريخاب اون لاين في خبر اكيد 



الحمد لله
والشكر لله
*

----------


## midris3

*الحمد لله تقريبا الععد بي النسبة لي شباب المريخ كم 
الفرز والنتيجة ح تكون متين
                        	*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*




*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*




*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*



*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*




*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*




*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*هل تم النصاب 
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شرقاوي
					

هل تم النصاب 



زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان والموضوع قرررب ينتهى

*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*يا شرقاوى
الجماعه ديل قبيل قالوا النصاب
  تم
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نعم تم والان اجراءات الجمعية قد بدات
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الان كلمة السيد الرئيس جمال الوالى
*

----------


## سوسيوة

*يا سلام عليكم علي المتابعه ومشكورين شباب
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*ربنا يوفقكم دنيا وأخرى
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*صراحة حاجة جميلة 
يا ليتنا 
كنا هناك
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 42 (22 من الأعضاء و 20 زائر)
اللجنة الإعلامية,Abobakr ramdan,معتز المكى,الأبيض ضميرك,الحارث,امجد مريخ,الصادق عبد الوهاب,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد جبريل,اسماعيل مخاوي,بدرالدين كرار,midris3,زياد-ودالفضل,شيبا,شرقاوي,سوسيوة,عاطف ارباب,عبداللطيف,نادرالداني,طارق حامد,كسباوى
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مريخ السعد
بحق 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*وصفوة بجد
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*الوالى يعدد انجازات المجلس السابق ...

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*فى الانتظار ومشكورين يا شباب !!
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فى الخطاب استعراض لانجازات مجلس للدورة السابقة 
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*اعضاء المجلس السابق فى المنصة استعداداً لمخاطبة الجمعية العمومية ..




المرشحة مدينة قنجارى 






الوالى يخاطب اعضاء الجمعية العمومية 



اعضاء المجلس السابق يقفون دقيقة حداد على شهداء المريخ 


*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*اللهم ولى من يصلح
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*الوالى يشكر المنتديات المريخية ..
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*ريخ
                        	*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*








*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*امين انشاء الله
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*مشكور اللجنة الاعلامية ما نشوش عليك واصل :ICON51:
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ختام خطاب مجلس الادارة
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*الوالى يشكر الجميع ويخص بالشكر طارق سيد المعتصم على موقفه النبيل ..

ويقر بوجود سلبيات بالمجلس السابق ويتعهد بتلافيها فى المجلس الجديد ..

ويختم كلمته (ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطأنا ))
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد طه
					

مشكور اللجنة الاعلامية ما نشوش عليك واصل :ICON51:




تهئ تهئ تهئ 

كرهتنا يا خلف الله 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*استعراض التقرير المالى
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فتح باب النقاش فى خطاب الدورة وتم اجازة الخطاب والان فتح باب النقاش لخطاب الدورة 
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*فتح باب النقاش هههههههههههههههههه تم اجازة خطاب الدوره والمزانيه من الاعضاء 

المفوض يرفض الاجازه الا باقتراح احد الاعضاء
وتمت الاجازه
                        	*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*هرج ومرج بسبب اجازة الميزانيه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يمكن تأجيل انزال الصور الى بعد نهاية الجمعية لان المتابعة مهمة جداً
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله تم إجازة خطاب الميزانية 
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*الفاتح المقبول يرفض اجازة الميزانيه بسبب المديونيه التي عفاها الوالي وحولها لتبرعات
اغلب اعضاء الجمعيه يقرون باجازة الميزانيه وتصفيق حار من الاعضاء وهتافات الوالي الوالي الوالي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*والان بداية الاقتراع
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اشادة من السيد رئيس النادي بالمنتديات المريخية وخصة بالاشادة اون لاين (خبر من عبدالعظيم حاج عمر)
*

----------


## اللجنة الإعلامية

*كان معكم في اللجنة الاعلامية كل من :

عجبكو.... مرتضي دياب .... مناوي .....امام اباتي ....ميدو77 

والان ذهب اعضاء اللجنة الاعلامية للتصويت وسنوافيكم بالنتائج اول بأول...
*

----------


## كسباوى

*بالتوفيق يا رب لمن يخدم بأخلاص ahibak
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ماشاءالله على مجتمع الصفوة  احلى ناس بكل هدوء تستمر الجمعية , وين لناس نادى الملاكمة , الحمد لله انا من ناس ديل ديل اهلى الصفوة 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الحمد لله ان تمت اجازة الميزانية
*

----------


## كسباوى

*:JC_hurrah::JC_hurrah:الله معاااااكم موفقين :JC_hurrah::JC_hurrah:
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*شكرا لكم
فقد بذلتم مجهودا مقدرا
ونقلتم لنا
بثا مباشرا
للاحداث
*

----------


## سوسيوة

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*عمل كبير يا شباب وتغطية اعلامية تفوقت بها على صحف ومنتديات بها محترفين ربنا يعطيكم الف عافية 

اون لاين تميز واداء اخباري احترافي
*

----------


## عارف الخير

*الف شكر الاخوة في الاعلامية 

بس منتظرين الصور

في  الانتظار 

جمعية عمومية مثالية 

و لجنة اعلامية نفتخر بها 

بالتوفيق لكل من يخدم الزعيم 

*

----------


## امبينزا

*ماشاء الله شغل جميل وتسلموا ياصفوه
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مع اون لاين 
لن تغمض عينيك
ابد
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*جزاكم الله خيراً
 وما عدمناكم
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نسال الله التوفيق ومزيدا من النجاحات للمنبر

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اللجنة الإعلامية
					

كان معكم في اللجنة الاعلامية كل من :

عجبكو.... مرتضي دياب .... مناوي .....امام اباتي ....ميدو77 

والان ذهب اعضاء اللجنة الاعلامية للتصويت وسنوافيكم بالنتائج اول بأول...



شكر اللجنة الاعلامية مزيد من التغطية 
ولكم الف شكر 
*

----------


## مرهف

*لكم الشكر والتحية والاحترام والتقدير 
عجبكو.. مرتضي دياب .. مناوي ..امام اباتي ..ميدو77 
لم نشعر باننا كنا بعيدين عن الحدث 
كنا معكم عبر اقلامكم وحركات اناملكم علي الكي بورد
تحياتي تقديري
...


*

----------


## سوسيوة

*عجبكو....... مرتضي دياب ....... مناوي .........امام اباتي ....ميدو77 
يديكم العافيه شباب
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*عجبكو....... مرتضي دياب ....... مناوي .........امام اباتي ....ميدو77 
ان شاء الله يوم شكركم ما يجى 
اتحفتونا
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اخوتى الكرام فى اللجنة الاعلامية جزاءكم الله خيراً
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*فلتكن هكذا اللجان
والتكن هكذا المنابر
بارك الله فيكم

*

----------


## عصام مبارك

*شغل ممتاز والف شكر ياشباب على التغطيه الجميله ومعكم 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قاسم مشترك
					

شغل ممتاز والف شكر ياشباب على التغطيه الجميله ومعكم 




صااااااااااااااااااااااااحى مالك 

*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*ربنا ادينا الفى 
مرادنا
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*اعضاء كثيرون ذهبوا دون ان يصوتوا مع ان ذهابهم لن يؤثر علي الجمعية فستحتسب 
باي عدد
ولكن هنالك بطء مقرف للحد البعيد
صفوف طويلة جدا وموظفين قليلون جدا من المفوضية
شوهوا صورة الحدث الكبير
                        	*

----------


## أحمد طه

*تم ارجاع الصفوف مجددا لمنتصف الملعب لاعادة التنظيم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ربكة شديدة من موظفى المفوضية تعطل سير انتخاب الاعضاء ..

شد وجزب من الاعضاء الذين ينتظرون فى الصفوف 

تحركات ماكوكية من المفوض على جميع المراكز ..

توزعت المراكز الى 3 مراكز 

1/ من الرقم 1 الى الرقم 510 البوابة الرئيسية ..
2/ من الرقم 511 الى الرقم 1047 البوابة الشمالية للمقصورة 
3/ من الرقم 1048 الى الرقم 1567 البوابة الجنوبية 
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*الاعضاء يتزمجرون غضبا من الاجراءات الطويلة والمملة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تم الان حل الاشكال ..
وبدأ الاعضاء فى التصويت 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*سوف نوافيكم بالتفاصيل بعد اكمال عملية التصويت لجميع الاعضاء 

فأبقوا معنا ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 23 (11 من الأعضاء و 12 زائر)
mido77,الرايقة+,الصادق عبد الوهاب,احمد جبريل,hass6666,majdi,ستيفن وورغو,شيبا,عارف الخير,wadalhaja,قاسم مشترك صباح الخير يا حبيب 
*

----------


## عصام مبارك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

تم الان حل الاشكال ..
وبدأ الاعضاء فى التصويت 



وين انوم لازم اساهر واشوف النتيجه ويارب دكتورتنا تفوز
                        	*

----------


## عصام مبارك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 23 (11 من الأعضاء و 12 زائر)
mido77,الرايقة+,الصادق عبد الوهاب,احمد جبريل,hass6666,majdi,ستيفن وورغو,شيبا,عارف الخير,wadalhaja,قاسم مشترك صباح الخير يا حبيب 



صباح الانوار والسرور ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اي الجديد ياشباب
*

----------


## الدسكو

*اللوغو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عارف الخير

*up
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*تبقي حوالي 200 شخص للتصويت
                        	*

----------


## أحمد طه

*رئيس المجلس الأعلي للشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم الطيب حسن بدوي الان في استاد المريخ
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد طه
					

وزير الشباب والرياضة الطيب حسن بدوي الان في استاد المريخ



نعم الوزير
*

----------


## عصام مبارك

*ياشباب الجديد شنو ميدوووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*كلنا فى انتظار الجديد
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*اجراءات الاعلان عن المرشحين الفائزين سيتم بعد ساعتين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*دى سهر عديل 
في انتظاركم
*

----------


## عصام مبارك

*في انتظاركم ومافي نوم الليله
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*في الانتظار على المدار ...
                        	*

----------


## عارف الخير

*منتظرين
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*فى الانتظار انشاء الله
 والله يدينا الفى مرادنا
*

----------


## samawal

*يشاهد الموضوع الآن :
samawal
محب المريخ
امجد المريخ
ابو لين
احمد جبريل
عارف الخير
قاسم مشترك
كسباوي


*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*شرقاوى مشى وين
*

----------


## سوسيوة

*الجديد الجديد  الاعصاب بايظه
                        	*

----------


## عارف الخير

*شبااااااااااااااااااااب

قولوا لينا المتقدم منو ؟؟؟ 

*

----------


## سوسيوة

*حيرتونا  وجننتونا وماوريتونا
                        	*

----------


## سوسيوة

*والله يا عارف جده هسي بقت لي ذى خرم الابره
                        	*

----------


## سوسيوة

*الله يدينا الفى مرادنا ويحقق امانينا
*

----------


## عارف الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوسيوة
					

والله يا عارف جده هسي بقت لي ذى خرم الابره



انزل ... اركب عربيتك و شغل ام كلثوم 
هههههههههه

عليك الله اتخيل شرقاوي يكون قااااعد بره يضرب في شاي اللبن باللقيمات 

هههههههه

قلت ليك اتخيل بس 
*

----------


## سوسيوة

*بقدر امرق 
امرق كيف عاد
اما  الخيال  شايف الاستاد والناس ذي الانا  متواجد معاهم صدقني جد .
*

----------


## سوسيوة

*يا شرقاوي اللقيمات دي ما بتضيعنا لكن ؟
*

----------


## عارف الخير

*الاخوة في اللجنة الاجتماعية 

الشكرو رقد ولا نفهم شنو ؟؟

*

----------


## سوسيوة

*[QUOTE=عارف الخير;355835]انزل ... اركب عربيتك و شغل ام كلثوم 
هههههههههه

انا قادر اتحرك 

*

----------


## عارف الخير

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 21 (7 من الأعضاء و 14 زائر)
                        	*

----------


## سوسيوة

*نمشي ننوم والله شنو يا شباب
مابجينا النوم المشكله 
الدوام 6 نعمل شنو ؟؟؟

*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوسيوة
					

والله يا عارف جده هسي بقت لي ذى خرم الابره



سبحان الله
  انت فى جده وانا فى الشماليه
يجمعنا سودان المريخ ويربطنا اون لاين 

*

----------


## سوسيوة

*  حيرتونا وجننتونا وماوريتونا عبرونا وراعو احاسيسنا النبيله

واحد يقول لينا متواجد في الاستاد   
*

----------


## عارف الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

سبحان الله
  انت فى جده وانا فى الشماليه
يجمعنا سودان المريخ ويربطنا اون لاين 




و من قضارف الخير سلام ... يا احمد الجماعة ديل يكونوا في العشاء ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سوسيوة

*الله يحلنا 
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عارف الخير
					

و من قضارف الخير سلام ... يا احمد الجماعة ديل يكونوا في العشاء ؟؟؟



يديك العافيه يا عارف
وجمع اهل القضارف ناس
اللجنه زاتم ناموا
*

----------


## عارف الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوسيوة
					

نمشي ننوم والله شنو يا شباب
مابجينا النوم المشكله 
الدوام 6 نعمل شنو ؟؟؟




امشي نوم بكرة بنديك الخبر ...
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوسيوة
					

 حيرتونا وجننتونا وماوريتونا عبرونا وراعو احاسيسنا النبيله

واحد يقول لينا متواجد في الاستاد 



حافظ النور وسؤال عبد الباقي ديل ناس الاستاد 
*

----------


## عارف الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

يديك العافيه يا عارف
وجمع اهل القضارف ناس
اللجنه زاتم ناموا



تسلم يا زعيم ....

بعد الاعلان الاولي للنتائج ح تكون طعون و لحدي ما يتم البت فيها صلعتنا تقوم 

شباب تصبحون على خييييير
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الخوف ناس اللجنه يكونو نسونا
*

----------


## عارف الخير

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 22 (6 من الأعضاء و 16 زائر)
                        	*

----------


## عارف الخير

*ننوم كيف بس ....

اللجنة الاجتماعيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*والله حاجه تحير كلهن 700 استماره
*

----------


## عارف الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد طه
					

اجراءات الاعلان عن المرشحين الفائزين سيتم بعد ساعتين ان شاء الله



ابو حميد ادونا الخبر سطر سطر
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*يا عارف الساعتين ديل بقو اربعه
*

----------


## عارف الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

يا عارف الساعتين ديل بقو اربعه



اربعة شنو يا زول قول ستة ساعتك دي واقفة 
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الغريبه شيبا متواجد معانا معقول ما يكون عنده خبر
*

----------


## عارف الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

الغريبه شيبا متواجد معانا معقول ما يكون عنده خبر



عينو في النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*هو السر شنو فى انو التصويت ده يبدا الساعه 7 مساء
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*يا شباب تصبحوا على خير
مع العلم انها صبحت
*

----------


## شيبا

*انا والله  قاعد فى النت بجهز  فى محاضرة  باكر  فى الجامعة  

كل مرة بخش المنتديات اشوف الاخبار   زيكم 

*

----------


## عصام مبارك

*مابتقصر والله ياخالد ربنا يوفقك شغل الصباح ووقفه اليوم كله وكمان مساهر عشان تعرف الاخبار ونعم الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## سوسيوة

*مافي جديد يا شباب
*

----------


## عارف الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوسيوة
					

مافي جديد يا شباب



الجديد طلتك ...
*

----------


## سوسيوة

*تسلم يا عارف 
*

----------


## عارف الخير

*سوسيوة

بكرة بيطردوك من الشغل ..
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*الخبر شنو؟؟؟؟؟ 
لسسسسسسسسسسسه
*

----------


## سوسيوة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عارف الخير
					

سوسيوة

بكرة بيطردوك من الشغل ..



تعرف الظاهر انو الليله الشفل باص شكلو كده
*

----------


## سوسيوة

*والله حيرتونا
*

----------


## loayhassan

*1.متوكل أحمد علي 
2. الكيماوي
3.همت 
4.أسامة الشاذلي 
5.مولانا ازهري 
6.محمد الريح 
7.هشام ياسين 
8.خالد تاج السر 
9.د. سامرين
وفاز بمقعد قدامى اللاعبين الحاج زيدان بفارق 60صوت عن حاتم الراجل وفي المركز الاخير أبوجريشة   
المصدر الطيب خلف الله من خط النار  
*

----------


## ودكمبال

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تهانينا القلبية مع الامنيات الصادقة لهم بالتوفيق
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*تهـــنئة للجميع وليس فيكــم خـــاســر الكل يــريد خــدــمــة المريخ العظيم  نتمنى لكم التوفيق بالنجاح فى هذه المهمة الصعبة والتى تحتاج الى التكاتف والوحده وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم ،،،،،،،،،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشكر اجزله لاعضاء اللجنة الاعلامية الرائعين
كانوا بالجد شعلة نشاط وروعة مافي بعد كده
متابعة لصيقة وحماس ونشاط روعة الروعة
ربنا يديهم الصحة والعافية
الاحباء مرتضى دياب وعجبكو وميدو وامام اباتي ومناوي ومصعب الجاك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النتيجة النهائية
أولاً - أعضاء مجلس الإدارة :
متوكل أحمد علي ( 423 صوت ) 
 جمال أحمد عمر "الكيماوي" ( 405 صوت ) 
أسامة حافظ الشاذلي ( 382 صوت )
عبد القادر الزبير همد ( 366 صوت )
محمد الريح ( 353 صوت ) 
أزهري وداعة الله ( 324 صوت )
هشام يس فضل  المولي ( 266 صوت ) 

ثانياً - مقعد قدامي اللاعبين :- الحاج زيدان ( 243 صوت  )

وكان الدكتور جمال الوالي قد فاز في مقعد الرئاسة والفريق عبدالله حسن عيسي  نائبا له وعصام الحاج عثمان امينا عاما وخالد شرف الدين الطيب امينا للمال  وحسن يوسف لمقعد المناشط قد فازوا جميعهم بالتزكية لعدم ترشح احد في  مواجهتهم


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكثر شئ اسعدني بعد خبر فوز د. هشام
هو فوز الثلاثي الرائع اسامه الشاذلي ومحمد الريح وازهري وداعة الله
لانهم فعلا سيعملون من اجل مصلحة المريخ وبس
تتشرف بهم المناصب اكثر مما يتشرفوا بها

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اكثر شئ اسعدني بعد خبر فوز د. هشام
هو فوز الثلاثي الرائع اسامه الشاذلي ومحمد الريح وازهري وداعة الله
لانهم فعلا سيعملون من اجل مصلحة المريخ وبس
تتشرف بهم المناصب اكثر مما يتشرفوا بها




2 ونص وخمسة ...
*

----------

